# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Вирус в архиве Piggy.zip

## XeNuM

Вот по аське стали распространять сообщение со следующим текстом:




> Прямая ссылка для скачивания файла Piggy.zip
> хэтэтэпэ://изилоад.ru/download/?25596 (1,95 мб)
> [-- Файл отправлен через сервис EasyLoad. Подробнее на сайте: http://easyload.ru/ --]


Проверил онлайн сканерами на Eset, Dr.Web, утилитой AVZ с последними на сегодня базами - ничего не видит.
В архиве 1 exe-файл (Piggy.exe), после запуска перестает работать аська. Вашим аккаунтом завладели и пароль сразу же поменяли. 
*Будьте крайне осторожны!!!*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Torvic99

Ссылки деактивируйте от греха подальше!!!!

----------


## KypaToP_HM

та же проблема.

нашел процесс piggy.exe же, убил его, а далее поиском нашел копию piggy.exe и удалил. надеюсь помогло.

видимо троянец на квипе сразу же пароль меняет и заходит с другого компа с включенным icq-ботом, знающим два десятка фраз.

пользуюсь доктором вебом, он троянца не обнаружил. находил тут похожую тему с вирем pig.exe.

номер увы восстановить не удалось.

----------


## XeNuM

*KypaToP_HM*, очень жаль.
У нас 2 человека вернули номера, они сразу пошли пароли менять на ICQ.com.
Вот полезные ссылки для чтения тем, кто хочет менять пароли:
http://besticq.ru/retrive.php
http://forum.qip.ru/showthread.php?t=13404

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Это свежий зверь, по детекту ЛК называется not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.ICQ.bs (я только что такого изучал, он показывает картинку со свиньей и подписью о том, что ПК заражен H1N1)

----------


## artyx

Ну и че теперь делать? Как пароль-то восстановить? Может вирус меняет пароль от аськи на какой-то одинаковый у всех?

*Добавлено через 8 минут*

VirusInfo, что ты пишешь?? ниче не вижу..

----------


## prizz

Оно само по себе icq бот, ворует пароли от аски в квипе и миранде

----------


## DefesT

новый свин - http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/b...709-1263832602

----------


## artyx

А можно ка-то восстановить пароль, если я мыло не указывал в аське или не помню его?

----------


## bolshoy kot

> not-a-virusSWTool.Win32.ICQ.bs


А почему "not-a-virus"?

----------


## Smokeboy

ребята помогите вернуть родной юин!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Гриша

> А почему "not-a-virus"?


Видимо дятел не понял смысла файла  изначально, поправили *IM-Worm.Win32.QiMiral.x*

----------


## Assasin2k

вот тут на хабре человек нашел способ и помогает вернуть угнанные аси. Хабр

----------


## MegaCasper

> Ну и че теперь делать? Как пароль-то восстановить?


"Вирус меняет пароль на ваш номер ICQ". См. здесь:
http://www.tv.net.ua/news/itnews/105...internetu.html

----------


## serv

Лучше здесь)
http://www.icq.com/forums/index.php?...8&forum_page=1

----------


## bolshoy kot

Я нашел, в Интернете информацию, что пароль можно установить по тексту из раздела "О себе" с нулями и единицами.
Есть генератор паролей в Интернете. Только вот не знаю, а стоит ли здесь ссылку давать? Т.к. этот текст из раздела "О себе" доступен всем и пароль могут установить другие люди.

----------

